# Any NFSer's in Salinas



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Anybody in the salinas area who want to start a nissan club? You might have seen me and my friends at Big5 looking for crews to roll with but we decided to make our own. Our goals are: Getting chicks and saving money! :loser: 
I'm trying to make a nissan club but most of my friends rollout with others.
I also modify Xbox if anyones interested!


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

*Lets rid the area of Hondas/Acuras!*

Help my crew school these kids on Nissan!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Silinas isn't that around SF??


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Salinas is almost a 2hr drive from SF. Its right next to Santa Cruz and Monterey


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

If anyone is still looking to meet up and do some drifts in my area let me know. There is a lot of open areas around Salinas or if you know a place let me in on it. I usually do my drifts under the cover of fog so just listen for the screech!


----------

